# 622 agile modulated output question



## pajer (Jan 9, 2004)

just a quick question: here is the scenario, i have a single cable running from the dpp44 out to the 622 separator then the two cables to the 622 inputs, can i then use diplexers to output from the 622 home distribution back to my distribution hub by using the same single cable that is feeding the 622 ? and can i do the same thing if i was just using a dish pro plus twin lnb? thanks for your help. also i currently have one 622 activated through the lease, does dish have any plans to allow a second leased 622 or if i purchase one through a retailer will they allow me to activate a second one. thanks for your help. pajer


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

My 622 was installed yesterday using a set up just like that. A single cable comming in from a Dish 1000 using the separator for the two tuner inputs, then the home distribution output going back up the same cable using diplexers. First time I have ever seen this done. I just could not believe it when it actually worked.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Yep. It should work and I'm glad that it does. DPP uses the same frequency ranges as DP (950+) so it shouldn't interfere with OTA or the Home Distribution outputs of the 622 (whichever you choose to diplex).


----------



## LongDukDong (Nov 16, 2005)

Got my 622 hooked up yesterday. I already have two dish antennas because I subscribe to an International channel. Therefore, no Dish 1000 for me. I asked the installer if he was going to install a DPP44 switch and he said "no, we don't carry those because they cost about $250." He installed a DP34 switch (remanufactured unit) with something labeled DPD2 and also used another DPD2 at the unit instead of using the seperator. The picture on my TV 2 using the RF output looks bad.
Question - Am I losing any picture quality using a DP34 switch as opposed to a DPP44 switch?


----------



## Rob Glasser (Feb 22, 2005)

I too am using a diplexer to send the home distribution RF, combined with my 721 and 942 RF out, back up one of my Sat lines to my hub so it can go back out to the rest of the house.


----------



## ChuckA (Feb 7, 2006)

This may not be your case, but it was mine. I also had a very bad picture on my TV2. It's an old TV located in the wife's sewing room. It had a very good picture on it when it had its own receiver attached inspite of its age, so we have not upgraded it. When we installed the 622 yesterday it looked awful when we connected it as TV2. I thought it was the cabling so while the installer was still here I got a small LCD TV I use in my travel trailer and hooked it up in there. It looked great so I assumed the problem was with the old TV.

Later after the installer left I tried changing the channel the modulator was output on thinking there was some noise or something on channel 60, but that did not help. Finally it occured to me, this old set was using an adapter for the antena input to change it from the old screw down posts to a coax connecter. The old Dish receiver transmitted on channel 3 or 4 so it was connected to the VHF input posts. Of course the 622 is transmitting on UHF channels. Changing the adapter from the VHF posts to the UHF posts provides an excellent picture now.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Sometimes it is the little things.


----------

